# Roman carts



## Brian G Turner (Nov 28, 2006)

Here's a nice little site for all those people into the nitty-gritty details of history. 
Ancient Transportation

The guy's argument is effectively that Roman carts employed some form of suspension system, and that this is hinted at on some reliefs.

The Roman Suspension System - an other angle « Ancient Transportation

I like this sort of thing - the more we recreate the daily life of distant peoples, the less distant they seem to become.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes, I completely agree. I love inside historical details like this - a lot of people presume that our ancestors were unsophisticated. Not so! Thanks for posting links to this article Brian.


----------

